# [flux nsv] comment les lire? (résolu)

## alpha_one_x86

Boujour, j'ai un probleme (encore me dirai vous et oui je les accumule en ce moment)

Voici un exemple de ce que je veux lire:

http://stream.canaltv.org:11001/;stream.nsv

Donc j'ai tester avec cedega, wine, winamp2, winamp3, winamp5, Wasabi, audacious, xmms, mandriva et gentoo.

J'ai une architecture AMD64, ca fait 6 mois que je cherche (avec des périodes de découragement), mais pas moyen de lire ca sous linux.

Qui a une idee? (encapsulation: nsv, codec, vp3, vp6, vp7)Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Nov 21, 2006 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ho un petit how-to tout droit sorti du wiki gentoo par contre je ne sais pas si ca marche avec ton architecture, tu n'a plus qu'a tester.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non moi ca marche pas sur mon architecture, je démasque plein de truc qui on l'aire d'étre stable, mais rien n'y fait je cherche encore, jusqu'a ce que j'en aurai marre.

J'ai vu ça:

```
silvestre user # hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6L200R0, FwRev=BAJ41G20, SerialNo=L51233SG

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

 * signifies the current active mode

silvestre user # hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  8.46 seconds = 241.97 kB/sec

```

C'est pas mal pour un 250Go maxtor, mais la j'ai pas envie de m'embeter, je me concentre sur mon probleme de nsv, je me dissai aussi que mon disk dur ete tres lent, meme si je le lisai en nfts.

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Boujour, j'ai un probleme (encore me dirai vous et oui je les accumule en ce moment)
> 
> Voici un exemple de ce que je veux lire:
> 
> http://stream.canaltv.org:11001/;stream.nsv
> ...

 

mplayer-bin http://stream.canaltv.org:11001/;stream.nsv et on en parle plus. Sinon c'est normal tous ces seins qui bougent dans tous les sens????

----------

## Mickael

Nan mais tu te fous de la gueule de qui alpha ? Ne nous raconte pas que tu cherches :

1° : mplayer sous amd64 : c'est connu comme le loup blanc : 

donc le flux nsv ne peut être un problème, sauf exception que le wiki explique très clairement :

 *Quote:*   

> Although one of the common codecs, VP3, is open-source, the more common codec, VP6, is proprietary. Therefore, many streams cannot be decoded in Linux.

 

. Mais comme tu ne retournes aucune erreur lorsque tu tentes une lecture, j'en conclu que tu attends qu'on te mâche le boulot, mais est-ce trop compliqué d'ouvrir une console puis de taper ceci : 

2° : mplayer http://stream.canaltv.org:11001/;stream.nsv

ou

mplayer-bin http://stream.canaltv.org:11001/;stream.nsv

Là tu pousses et cela commence sérieusement à nous gonfler.

----------

## Il turisto

Je voudrais juste ajouter un truc  avec calme et parcimonie.

Je le fais dans ce thread. Je pourrais le faire dans un autre.

Je viens sur ce forum tout les jours depuis plus d'un an et je commence à en avoir marre de questions posées sans avoir cherché, de requestions posées sans avoir lu correctement les réponses données.

Je trouve que 225 posts en moins d'un mois c'est énorme. Et aucun de ces posts n'aide quelqu'un d'autre.

La plupart des gens ici ont soit très peu de posts et ce sont en général des questions ou de l'aide et d'autre ont pas mal de posts et la majorité sont des réponses à d'autres personnes.

Ici on se fait un plaisir d'aider les gens mais la je n'en peux vraiment plus de perdre mon temps à lire des posts vide de sens.

Voila c'étais mon coup gueule.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Faite des screen pour me prouver que vous avez le son et l'image! Pour contourner le probleme j'ai eu l'idee de lancer winamp, mais ca marche pas correctement.

Je sais que vous essayer de m'aider, je vous en remerci, mais mplayer http://stream.canaltv.org:11001/;stream.nsv et tout les autre truc de google ne me donne que le son.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Nov 21, 2006 4:09 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Fait un scream.

 

AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrhhhhhh!!!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est bon là? Une petite pipe aussi?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit : t'entends bien le son sur l'image au moins???

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> t'entends bien le son sur l'image au moins???

 

Juste la première note, mais faut configurer les notifications du système dans KDE ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Fait un scream. 
> 
> AAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrhhhhhh!!!

 

Wah, j'avais jamais entendu le cri de la banane. Tu le fais trop bien  :Very Happy: 

Bon sinon, encore plus fort, même pas besoin de mplayer-bin et/ou de win32codecs pour lire ça, ça marche très bien chez moi (avec ffmpeg et mplayer unmaské).

Dans 10 min, le topic "comment unmasker un ebuild" =)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai moi aussi tout umasker win32codecs, mplayer, vlc 8.5, mais rien n'y fait.

Dans le meilleur des cas j'obtien ça:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/snapshot.png

Je suis con de la vie ou quoi? Vous avez raison de vous énnerver contre moi car j'ai l'impression de rien etre captable de faire marcher.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis con de la vie ou quoi? Vous avez raison de vous énnerver contre moi car j'ai l'impression de rien etre captable de faire marcher.

 

Écoute j'avoue que je pensais être grave dans le genre "rien ne marche chez moi" mais je viens de trouver mon maître   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah essaie d'autre vo (="Video Output"). Je te conseille, au moins pour les test des différents vo, d'utiliser mplayer en ligne de commande. Tu peux obtenir facilement la liste des vo disponibles avec la commande :

```
mplayer -vo help
```

----------

## Leander256

C'est marrant, avec mplayer 1.0rc1 en pur 64 bits (no-multilib) ça marche chez moi. Peut-être que si tu précisais quelle version de mplayer tu compiles, et avec quels USE, on pourrait trouver quelque chose. Enfin c'est peut-être trop demander que tu suives pour une fois les règles du forum.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
user@silvestre ~ $ mplayer -vo help

MPlayer 1.0pre8-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (Family: 15, Model: 75, Stepping: 2)

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

CompilÃ© pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX SSE SSE2

Pilotes de sortie vidÃ©o disponibles:

        xv      X11/Xv

        x11     X11 ( XImage/Shm )

        xover   General X11 driver for overlay capable video output drivers

        gl      X11 (OpenGL)

        gl2     X11 (OpenGL) - multiple textures version

        sdl     SDL YUV/RGB/BGR renderer (SDL v1.1.7+ only!)

        xvidix  X11 (VIDIX)

        cvidix  console VIDIX

        null    Null video output

        mpegpes Mpeg-PES to DVB card

        yuv4mpeg        yuv4mpeg output for mjpegtools

        png     PNG file

        jpeg    JPEG file

        gif89a  animated GIF output

        pnm     PPM/PGM/PGMYUV file

        md5sum  md5sum of each frame
```

Je vien de tester deja 6 mode, ... Vous en avez un a me conseiller?

EDIT2: je vien de tester tout les modes, aucun ne marche.

EDIT:

```
silvestre user # emerge -1av mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8  USE="X aac alsa arts bidi dts dvb dvd gif gtk ipv6 jpeg live mad nvidia opengl oss png samba sdl theora truetype unicode vorbis xv (-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowext) -aalib (-altivec) -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvdread -encode -esd -fbcon -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) -musepack -nas -openal (-real) -rtc -speex (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) -tga -v4l -v4l2 (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="fr -bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Tue Nov 21, 2006 5:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Les sept premiers sont de bons candidats. 

```
MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled 
```

Tu devrais revoir tes USE flags... (Je t'en prie, pas de question dans l'heure qui vient, lis la documentation officielle d'abord !)

----------

## Mickael

Mais lit le wiki que kuku t'as filé!!!!!! tout est dedans!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Bapt

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Mais lit le wiki que kuku t'as filé!!!!!! tout est dedans!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

kuku ??? c'est mignon  :Smile:  je sens que ça va rester...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et voilà mon petit nom à été trouvé   :Wink:  .

Par contre je vous en prie, pas de kuku la praline   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai moi aussi tout umasker win32codecs, mplayer, vlc 8.5, mais rien n'y fait.

 

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> C'est marrant, avec mplayer 1.0rc1 en pur 64 bits (no-multilib) ça marche chez moi. Peut-être que si tu précisais quelle version de mplayer tu compiles, et avec quels USE, on pourrait trouver quelque chose.

 

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> silvestre user # emerge -1av mplayer
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *http://packages.gentoo.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mplayer
> ...

 

Faut pas chercher plus loin...

Va lire la documentation sur comment utiliser un paquet en ~arch et on en reparle après.

Au passage, mets ton arbre à jour (juste au cas où, des fois que tu ne saches pas qu'il faut synchroniser l'arbre, ce qui ne m'étonnerait guère)

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai moi aussi tout umasker win32codecs, mplayer, vlc 8.5, mais rien n'y fait.
> 
> Dans le meilleur des cas j'obtien ça:
> 
> http://first-world.no-ip.info/snapshot.png
> ...

 

T'en es certainement capable, y'a rien d'exceptionnel, suffit de lire plus la doc (recherche dans le forum, wiki, etc), les pages de man, utiliser un moteur de recherche, analyser les messages d'erreurs (et tous les textes qui t'intéresse en général pour en retirer les informations qui te sont utiles), etc.

Par exemple pour les erreurs, quand t'as ce genre d'erreur sur des appels système ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3732091.html#3732091 ), c'est que t'as oublié d'inclure un header.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Quote:*   

> Faut pas chercher plus loin...
> 
> Va lire la documentation sur comment utiliser un paquet en ~arch et on en reparle après.
> 
> Au passage, mets ton arbre à jour (juste au cas où, des fois que tu ne saches pas qu'il faut synchroniser l'arbre, ce qui ne m'étonnerait guère)

 

J'ai demasquer mplayer 1.0_rc1, c'est cette version que j'emerge en ce moment, emmerge --sync, je connait.

EDIT: voila ca marche, merci de votre aide, J'ai changer la version de mpalyer (rc1) et j'ai mit + de useflag. Et la ca marche!!!!!

Merci!!!

Pourquoi ne pas m'avoir simplement dit les bon use flags, et la bonne version de mplayer?

----------

## kopp

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne pas m'avoir simplement dit les bon use flags, et la bonne version de mplayer?

 

Parce que tu n'as pas donné la version de mplayer que tu utilisais ni la liste des flags avec lesquels mplayer était compilé, comme tu aurais du le faire.

----------

## CryoGen

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Les sept premiers sont de bons candidats. 
> 
> ```
> MMX2 supported but disabled
> 
> ...

 

En amd64 ces flags ne sont pas activables  :Wink:  (il semblerai que le code asm soit en x86 donc pour la compil en a64 c''est chaud  :Very Happy: )

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas m'avoir simplement dit les bon use flags, et la bonne version de mplayer?

 

La prochaine fois tu apprendras à poster clair et precis   :Evil or Very Mad:  ca peut-etre utile de nous donner la version des logiciels en cause AU DÉBUT... en plus c'est très difficile : emerge -pv x et voila   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Leander256

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ne pas m'avoir simplement dit les bon use flags, et la bonne version de mplayer?

 

Il faudrait que tu apprennes à réfléchir avant de poster quelque chose sur un forum, ou peut-être que tu prennes des cours de français, le ton de cette phrase pourrait laisser croire que tu as un problème d'attitude, ou que tu es un gros niais. Je ne pense pas que ce soit ce que tu veux.

Il y a des règles pour utiliser ce forum, elles sont disponibles et visibles par tous, sans parler du nombre de gens qui t'ont donné des liens vers ces mêmes règles. Alors juste au cas où je te le précise : tout texte écrit en mauve est un lien HTML, par exemple vers les règles du forum. Ces règles expliquent entre autre ce que l'on attend d'une question, à savoir qu'un maximum de renseignements pertinents soient fournis. Si les informations sont vagues, les réponses seront vagues.

D'autre part en ce qui concerne ta remarquable performance de 10 messages par jour en 3 semaines, je ne peux que te conseiller de t'atteler à la résolution d'un seul problème à la fois. Et peut-être d'apprendre l'anglais (oui en plus du français, je sais ça commence à faire beaucoup) afin de faire des recherches pertinentes sur la partie anglaise du forum ou sur ton-ami-Google. C'est vrai que parfois on fait une recherche de travers, on ne trouve pas LE bon site, mais 4 fois par jour c'est beaucoup trop, et ça use la patience des gens qui donnent de leur temps libre pour t'aider. Et SURTOUT, arrête de répondre toutes les 3 minutes pour te plaindre que ça ne marche toujours pas, prends le temps et la peine de lire ce que les gens te disent, de lire la documentation en entier, sans lire en diagonale, sans sauter de paragraphe. Quand je dis lire, je veux dire comprendre. Il paraît que tu sais programmer, tu dois donc être capable d'assimiler assez facilement de la documentation technique. Si tout ça ne suffit pas, il va peut-être falloir faire une étape sur une autre distribution (allez au hasard Ubuntu) qui te fournira plus rapidement et plus facilement un environnement de travail fonctionnel, qui te laissera découvrir plus tranquillement GNU/Linux.

----------

## ghoti

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Alors juste au cas où je te le précise : tout texte écrit en mauve est un lien HTML, par exemple vers les règles du forum. 

 

Et si on est daltonien ?  :Mr. Green: 

(@Leander256 : cassssé !  :Laughing: )

Ok, ok, je   :Arrow:  []

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Les doc je suis pas capable de les comprendre, J'aurai mit 3 ans pour apprendre a installer, et gérer gentoo. Oui je programme courament, pour les php ca change rien, mais pour le c++, ca change, car je passe de dev-cpp et cygwin a un linux pur, sans mais bonne veille libary windows.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Les doc je suis pas capable de les comprendre, J'aurai mit 3 ans pour apprendre a installer, et gérer gentoo. Oui je programme courament, pour les php ca change rien, mais pour le c++, ca change, car je passe de dev-cpp et cygwin a un linux pur, sans mais bonne veille libary windows.

 

Si tu ne peux pas comprendre la doc, alors Gentoo n'est pas faite pour toi. C'est une distrib faite pour apprendre, et ça se fait à force de lecture de docs. On ne pourra pas tout te macher chaque fois que tu voudras faire quelque chose.

Je pense que devrait mieux te diriger vers une distrib plus facile d'accés, genre ubuntu.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mandriva ete presque bien, mais gentoo est la meilleur des distro, de toute facon j'ai poser toutes les questions qui sont trop dur, j'ai encore de grosse incompatibiliter matériel sur mon pc de bureau, mais vu que kde et le system est a peu pres fonctionnel, je vais pas vous prendre la tete, il me faut juste que je résoude mon probleme de led, mais vu vont ma donner les mot clef a chercher dans google, je pense que je vais m'en sortir apres de longue nuit blanche d'adaptation de windows -> linux.

----------

## ghoti

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mandriva ete presque bien, mais gentoo est la meilleur des distro

 

Encore une fois, tu n'as pas lu ou compris (voulu comprendre?) ce que geekounet t'as dit.

On ne dit pas que gentoo n'est pas la meilleure; on te dit qu'elle n'est pas faite pour toi puisque tu as des difficultés à comprendre la documentation. 

Or : PAS DE GENTOO CONVENABLE SANS DOCUMENTATION !

Si tu veux t'obstiner, libre à toi mais tu risques d'avoir encore pas mal de problèmes !

----------

## kopp

Et on risque de finir par ne plus répondre, aussi.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mandriva ete presque bien, mais gentoo est la meilleur des distro

 

La meilleure distrib, c'est celle qu'on maitrise le mieux (dixit je sais plus qui de ce forum ya 1 an ou 2), ce qui n'ai pas pas le cas de la gentoo pour toi. Si tu maitrise la Mandriva mieux que Gentoo, reste dessus, mais ne vient pas sous Gentoo juste parce qu'on t'a dit que c'est une distrib de roxor pour qu'au final tu sois perdu et que tu n'arrive à rien ...

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> je vais pas vous prendre la tete

 

Je pense que c'est déjà fait pour beaucoup d'entre nous ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Enlight me souffle à l'oreille que le "je sais plus qui" est notre cher modo anigel  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Tue Nov 21, 2006 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

Heureusement que tu es ici et pas sur debian ... tu te serais fait jeter avec de grand coup de RTFM dès le départ ^_^, nous on a attendu un peu avant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Mandriva ete presque bien, mais gentoo est la meilleur des distro 
> 
> La meilleure distrib, c'est celle qu'on maitrise le mieux (dixit je sais plus qui de ce forum ya 1 an ou 2), ce qui n'ai pas pas le cas de la gentoo pour toi. Si tu maitrise la Mandriva mieux que Gentoo, reste dessus, mais ne vient pas sous Gentoo juste parce qu'on t'a dit que c'est une distrib de roxor pour qu'au final tu sois perdu et que tu n'arrive à rien ...
> 
>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   je vais pas vous prendre la tete 
> ...

 

J'approuve tout à fait ! C'est anigel ou TGL qui a dit ça un jour je crois !

@alpha_one_x86: Gentoo est une distribution qui est très axée sur l'apprentissage, il n'y a qu'a voir la doc ! Et si tu as du mal avec la doc, rien ne t'empêche d'aller te faire la main sur une autre distro et puis, pourquoi pas, revenir plus tard, quand la doc te sera plus abordable !

Il faut comprendre que les membres du forum veulent bien aider, oui, mais il faut quand même chercher un petit peu avant, et ça il me semble te l'avoir déjà dit ! Rien que dans les posts d'aujourd'hui je peux constater que tu ne cherches pas (ou alors que tu ne comprends pas l'anglais du tout), parce que pour ton problème avec portage et les flags entre (), un simple man emerge t'aurais donné la réponse ! Les membres du forum ne sont pas là pour te mâcher le travail !

Si tu veux utiliser gentoo parce que c'est un truc de l33t et que ça fait "bien", ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée, demande toi si cette distribution répond réellement à tes besoins.. on va pas te manger si tu nous dis que finalement Gentoo c'est pas pour toi !

J'espère avoir été bien compris  :Wink: 

Amicalement,

EDIT: Ah oui j'oubliais, comme tous les membres de ce forum, ma patience a des limites... donc merci de prendre note des consignes !

----------

## Il turisto

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Les doc je suis pas capable de les comprendre, J'aurai mit 3 ans pour apprendre a installer, et gérer gentoo. Oui je programme courament, pour les php ca change rien, mais pour le c++, ca change, car je passe de dev-cpp et cygwin a un linux pur, sans mais bonne veille libary windows.

 

Il y a une chose que je comprend pas. Tu dis coder couramment le php et le c et tu ne sais pas lire de doc? Comment fais tu alors? 

Moi même je code en c/c++ et php depuis presque 7 ans et tout les jours je me retrouve sur php.net et sur google a chercher comment fonctionne telle ou telle fonction ou comment optimiser tel truc.

Maintenant si tu me dis que pour toi coder couramment en php revient a faire :

```

<?PHP

     echo "<html><body>C'est ma belle page et vous êtes le visiteur $visite</body></html>";

?>

```

ou encore:

```

     <html><body>C'est ma belle page et vous êtes le visiteur

     <?PHP

          echo $visite;

     ?>

     </body></html>

```

Alors je comprendrais mieux.

J'espère que je me trompe et que dans tes scripts php tu fais usage de pear ou équivalent, smarty ou équivalent et que tu fais usage de classes et fonctions, ...

Enfin tout ca pour dire : ma patience à aussi des limites et ce post prouve que les limites sont dépassées?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Ca depand quel doc, j'ai fait ce site de a à z:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/

avec mes sources lisible ici:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/ftp/

et j'ai coder pas mal de prog en api win32.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Les doc je suis pas capable de les comprendre, J'aurai mit 3 ans pour apprendre a installer, et gérer gentoo.

 

Je crois que vous faites tous une mauvaise exégèse (c'est le mot juste je crois  :Very Happy:  ) de ces propos. Je les traduirais ainsi :

```
Si je n'étais pas capable de comprendre les documentations, j'aurais eu besoin de trois ans d'apprentissage pour installer et gérer gentoo.
```

N'étant toutefois pas expert en langage alphique, je peux me tromper. Néanmoins, l'affirmation suivante tend à corroborer ma thèse :

[code=="alpha_one_x86"]Oui je programme courament, pour les php ca change rien, mais pour le c++, ca change, car je passe de dev-cpp et cygwin a un linux pur, sans mais bonne veille libary windows.[/code]

Comme l'ont souligné avant moi Leander256 ou Il turisto, il est, en général, considéré que l'activité de programmation nécessite de bonnes aptitudes à la lecture de documentation. Cette phrase aurait donc une fonction justificatrice vis à vis de la précédente.

Pour alpha_one_x86 :

En plus de la lecture de documentation et autres ressources online (wiki, forums, etc.), fait un effort d'expression. Je ne parle pas de l'orthographe, juste de construire des phrases qui phonologiquement font sens.

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Pour alpha_one_x86 :
> 
> En plus de la lecture de documentation et autres ressources online (wiki, forums, etc.), fait un effort d'expression. Je ne parle pas de l'orthographe, juste de construire des phrases qui phonologiquement font sens.

 

C'est là tout le problème : il est dysorthographique : problème pour l'orthographe et la grammaire.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Ca depand quel doc, j'ai fait ce site de a à z:
> 
> http://first-world.no-ip.info/
> 
> avec mes sources lisible ici:
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si cela vient du vieux Firefox que j'utilise au laboratoire (cela m'étonnerait) mais toutes les balises sont apparentes dans les pages cours !   :Laughing:   Par exemple : http://first-world.no-ip.info/cours/hardware/hardware.txt

----------

## Il turisto

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Ca depand quel doc, j'ai fait ce site de a à z:
> 
> http://first-world.no-ip.info/
> 
> avec mes sources lisible ici:
> ...

 

Ah ben oui c'est bien ce que je dis tu met l'html dans le code php:

```

$cache_de_la_page .= '<div class="titre">Voici toutes les news qui sont dans le serveur:</div><br /><br /><br /><br />';

```

Pas digne d'un pro ça.

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Les doc je suis pas capable de les comprendre, J'aurai mit 3 ans pour apprendre a installer, et gérer gentoo. 
> 
> Je crois que vous faites tous une mauvaise exégèse (c'est le mot juste je crois  ) de ces propos. Je les traduirais ainsi :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ben oui mais sa phrase a malheureusement bel et bien un sens clair en français "normal" 

```
Comme je ne suis pas capable de comprendre la doc, il m'a fallu 3 ans pour apprendre à installer, et gérer gentoo.
```

C'est ainsi que tout le monde l'a compris, je crois !

Il ne s'agit pas d'exégèse mais simplement d'une application pure et simple des règles du français, reconnues et acceptées par l'ensemble de la communauté francophone.

Pour une fois qu'une phrase était à peu près correcte aussi bien du point de vue orthographique que grammatical !   :Confused: 

(cela aurait peut-être dû nous alerter d'ailleurs !)

Tout bien pesé, il semble maintenant évident que la Banane Magique soit dans le vrai. 

Mais alors, que faire ? Comment savoir s'il faut prendre le sens commun d'une phrase ou son opposé ?

Ne faudrait-il pas retraduire systématiquement chacun de ses posts (en faire l'exégèse  :Wink: ) pour être certain que tout le monde soit d'accord sur la signification de son contenu ?

En tout cas, on a deux choix : soit bouder alpha_one_x86 parce qu'il n'est pas "dans la norme", soit essayer de trouver une solution de dialogue qui puisse éviter les ambigüités !

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'il y a aussi un autre gros problème : très souvent, des explications et des références vers des documents qui répondaient à ses questions ont été données et même répétées mais les réactions qui suivaient tendaient à prouver qu'il ne les comprenait pas ou ne les lisait pas.

C'est encore un effet de la dysorthographie, ça ?

Mais moi, je veux bien lui accorder le bénéfice du doute et encore faire un effort de dialogue dans la mesure de mes moyens ...

----------

